# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Займ

## tagrojucalo3

Понадобились деньги. Стал искать где можно взять займ под залог, в итоге остановился на сайте #maksizaim.  Из - за чего ? Прочитал много хороших отзывов про него, хорошие условия, низкая ставка !  Сделал заявку, подтвердили. Какое -то время прошло и вот деньги у меня . Спасибо им! Выручили. Рекомендую их! Если ищите информацию про займы то переходите на сайт  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

